# Any twenty-somethings down there?



## dwilkes (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum. 

I'm 26, and getting married in November. After the honeymoon and holidays, we're headed to Merida (or maybe Cuernavaca, but we probably want the beach)! I'm fluent and lived in DF for a few years.. Zihuatanejo, and Cuautla. She wants to learn Spanish, so we're headed down, for as long as we can before we take on any serious commitments (read: the kids). 

Any other twenty/thirty-somethings down there? 

I'm curious to see what people do for a living, who aren't retired.

Thanks everyone!

-David.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Whatever you "do for a living" as an expat in Mexico, will have to be with the permission of the immigration authorities, with the application supported by your employer, and is specific to one job at one location. This permission is entered into your visa. Mexico protects its workforce from foreign competition and, in this economy, they are getting more serious about that.


----------



## dwilkes (Aug 17, 2009)

I know this is a favorite topic of yours RV! I see all your responses as I've been reading back through pages and pages of this forum! Thanks for the info!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Believe it or not, there are some who believe that they can simply go to another country and jump right into a job, one that will pay US wages. Some even believe that everyone else will accommodate them and speak English.
Not knowing what a new poster knows, or doesn't know, I simply post the information.


----------



## dwilkes (Aug 17, 2009)

I understand, and I appreciate your knowledge and the moderating of this forum.

On another note - what are the requirements in order to send private messages?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just click on the username of the person who you wish to contact by Private Message. A box will open and you will find that option. If it doesn't, just use the 'Public Profile' option and you will find it there.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I am a 20 something (for a few more weeks) that lives and works in Mexico. I own a Spanish school as well as a few other small businesses in Querétaro, Mexico. Feel free to contact me through the PM or through the email in my link if you have any specific questions. I would be happy to talk to you.


----------



## prmjcm (Sep 11, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Just click on the username of the person who you wish to contact by Private Message. A box will open and you will find that option. If it doesn't, just use the 'Public Profile' option and you will find it there.


Yes RVGRINGO I read the post on how to send private message, but never saw the option and when i went to Public Profile did not see any thing about private message there???


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In the 'Public Profile', look under the username at a green bar where it says, "Send Message".


----------



## prmjcm (Sep 11, 2009)

RNGRINGO the only green bar I see says user lists but nothing about send message???


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, the option appears for me but I think that your "Newbie" status is preventing you from using the messaging systems until you have enjoyed a few more postings on the forum. I know there have been some recent changes by the administration and assume that you will be free to PM after about five posts. Do you see anything that says 'Visitor messages'? That won't appear for me, so I can't investigate it for you.


----------



## rebelde (Oct 1, 2009)

agreed...im working on getting more than 5 now jeje


----------

